# sw per conversione video

## lordalbert

Ciao ragazzi,

io sto cercando un programma in linux per convertire filmati. Possibilmente una gui (oppure una guida semplice e chiara, per un tool con uno schema di parametri altrettando chiaro). Sarebbe il top se ci fosse una opzione per specificare la dimensione che dovrebbe avere il file di output e poi lui impostasse i bitrate e risoluzione nel modo migliore per ottenere un file di tale dimensione.

Handbrake non mi convince. A parte che converte solo in mkv e mp4. Io seleziono mp4 e il formato ha estensione .m4v   Poi uso il preset Android, lo copio sul cell e non parte. 

Ho pensato di usare ffmpeg direttamente... ma non lo conosco. Ho cercato guide... ogni guida ti da parametri diversi, e nel 80% dei casi non funzionano!

Mi sembra strano che in linux non ci sia un tool semplice da usare ed affidabile...

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

per convertire utilizzavo Avidemux. oltre ad effettuare editing , può anche convertire e muxare nei più svariati formati

c'è anche un piccolo tutorial per *buntu che rende un'idea sulla conversione (non è il massimo , ma per chi non l0ha maiutilizzato ..) : http://youngtechnology.altervista.org/convertire-filmati-mp4-in-avi-e-anche-altri-formati-con-ubuntu/

se ti può servire.

Assicurati di installare anche i plugins e di controllare le Useflags necessarie da abilitare

```
eix avidemux

* media-libs/avidemux-core

     Available versions:  (2.6) (~)2.6.2-r1 (~)2.6.3 (~)2.6.4 (~)2.6.5 (~)2.6.7 (~)2.6.8 **9999

       {a52 aften alsa amr debug dts fontconfig jack lame libsamplerate mmx nls oss sdl (-)system-ffmpeg truetype vaapi vdpau vorbis x264 xv xvid LINGUAS="ca cs de el es fr it ja pt_BR ru sr sr@latin tr" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"}

     Homepage:            http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux

     Description:         Core libraries for a video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and encoding tasks.

* media-libs/avidemux-plugins

     Available versions:  (2.6) (~)2.6.2-r2 (~)2.6.3 (~)2.6.4 (~)2.6.4-r1 (~)2.6.5 (~)2.6.5-r1 (~)2.6.7 (~)2.6.8 **9999

       {a52 aac aften alsa amr debug dts faac faad fontconfig fribidi jack lame libsamplerate mmx nls opengl oss pulseaudio qt4 sdl truetype twolame vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xv xvid LINGUAS="ca cs de el es fr it ja pt_BR ru sr sr@latin tr" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Homepage:            http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux

     Description:         Plugins for avidemux; a video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and encoding tasks.

* media-video/avidemux

     Available versions:  

     (2)    {M}2.5.6-r2

     (2.6)  (~)2.6.2-r1 (~)2.6.3 (~)2.6.4 (~)2.6.5 (~)2.6.5-r1 (~)2.6.7 (~)2.6.8 **9999

       {a52 aac aften alsa amr debug dts fontconfig gtk jack lame libsamplerate mmx +mp3 nls opengl oss pulseaudio qt4 sdl (+)truetype vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx (+)x264 (+)xv (+)xvid LINGUAS="bg ca cs de el es fr it ja pt_BR ru sr sr@latin tr zh_TW" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"}

     Homepage:            http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux

     Description:         Video editor designed for simple cutting, filtering and encoding tasks.

Found 3 matches.

```

----------

## Onip

per me il migliore è arista, funziona pure da cli.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per me il migliore è arista, funziona pure da cli.

 

non sembra male... dopo lo provo, grazie!

----------

## lordalbert

Onip, a te Arista funziona correttamente?

Io ho qualche problemuccio con la versione gui...

```

$ arista-gtk 

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/arista-gtk", line 1671, in <module>

    main = MainWindow(options)

  File "/usr/bin/arista-gtk", line 397, in __init__

    self.setup_source()

  File "/usr/bin/arista-gtk", line 544, in setup_source

    model.set_value(iter, 0, theme.load_icon(icon, size, 0))

glib.GError: Icona «gtk-cdrom» non presente nel tema

```

Sembra manchi una icona... 

1)non so dove inserirla

2) non dovrebbe metterla in automatico? Qualche bug?

PS: Installare gnome-icon-theme-extras  e   gnome-icon-theme-symbolic   non risolve il problema.

EDIT: Ho trovato chi ha lo stesso problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499970   Ma nel mio caso, anche cambiando le icone non risolvo nulla.. Rispondo alla segnalazione del bug, vedremo come evolve...  :Smile: 

EDIT2: ehm... manco la cli mi funziona...    

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ arista-transcode  -o prova.mp4 -p android 123___06/MVI_1628.MOV 
> 
> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
> ...

 

----------

## Onip

usa gstreamer, controlla di avere i plugin adeguati.

per la gui non so, io lo utilizzo da remoto via riga di comando.

----------

## lordalbert

Ho abilitato praticamente tutte le flag di gst-plugins-meta (ogni flag, installa il plugin relativo....) ma nulla  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # eix gst-plugins-meta
> 
> [U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta
> ...

 

Tu i mov riesci ad aprirli? In tal caso, mi indichi cle plugin/flag hai abilitato?

Che poi... io il filmato lo visualizzo benissimo...

----------

## loxdegio

Io ti consiglio vivamente questo programma (sotto sotto usa ffmpeg), ma rispecchia esattamente tutte le tue necessità  :Smile:  (mi sembra anche quella di settare la dimensione finale in modo che lui si imposti bitrate e tutto il resto da sé  :Razz:  )

E' un po' che non lo uso, ma ricordo che me ne innamorai  :Very Happy:  Programma più completo non l'ho ancora trovato

----------

## lordalbert

 *loxdegio wrote:*   

> Io ti consiglio vivamente questo programma (sotto sotto usa ffmpeg), ma rispecchia esattamente tutte le tue necessità  (mi sembra anche quella di settare la dimensione finale in modo che lui si imposti bitrate e tutto il resto da sé  )
> 
> E' un po' che non lo uso, ma ricordo che me ne innamorai  Programma più completo non l'ho ancora trovato

 

Grazie mille!  :Very Happy: 

La community gentoo non delude mai   :Cool: 

Ma... tu che l'hai usato/installato, sai per caso se esiste un ebuild da qualche parte? Ora sono a lavoro e quindi ho guardato solo velocemente, ma sembra non esserci..

----------

## loxdegio

Purtroppo non mi pare, ma mi hai preceduto stavo preparando un archivio copia-incolla per l'installazione su ambienti GTK... Se mi dai un attimo lo uppo  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

Da quanto ho visto, sembra sufficiente scaricare il pacchetto dal sito ed eseguire uno script python... stasera o domani provo

----------

## loxdegio

Ah, sì sì. ma questo pacchetto è pensato per installare il programma in /opt ed è dotato di file '.desktop'

Fatto abbastanza di corsa, quindi migliorabile, ma si potrebbe pensare di fare un ebuild, perché no?

Qualcuno con un po' più di esperienza (e tempo) di me riesce a provvedere? Se si riuscisse anche a farlo accettare in un overlay non sarebbe male  :Razz: 

PS: Comunque confermo la non esistenza di un ebuild (ho controllato ora su zungaina)

----------

## Onip

@lordalbert

se riesco a recuperare un .mov da qualche parte provo e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## Onip

Ho scaricato un sample dal sito della apple.

 *ffprobe sample_iTunes.mov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ffprobe version 1.2.6 Copyright (c) 2007-2014 the FFmpeg developers
> 
>   built on Jun 23 2014 11:08:55 with gcc 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5)
> ...

 

arista me l'ha correttamente convertito

 *ffprobe sample_iTunes-wii.mp4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ffprobe version 1.2.6 Copyright (c) 2007-2014 the FFmpeg developers
> 
>   built on Jun 23 2014 11:08:55 with gcc 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5)
> ...

 

ecco la lista

 *eix -Ic gst-plugins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad (0.10.23-r2(0.10){tbz2}@16/06/2014 1.2.3(1.0){tbz2}@10/03/2014): Less plugins for GStreamer
> 
> [I] media-libs/gst-plugins-base (0.10.36-r1(0.10){tbz2}@16/06/2014 1.2.3(1.0){tbz2}@10/03/2014): Basepack of plugins for gstreamer
> ...

 

se serve altro...

----------

## lordalbert

Bah...

a me sembra di avere tutti i tuoi plugin (e qualcuno in più):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix -Ic gst-plugins
> 
> [U] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad (0.10.23-r1(0.10)@26/05/2014 -> 0.10.23-r1(0.10) 1.2.3(1.0)): Less plugins for GStreamer
> ...

 

ho scaricato lo stesso filmato sample_iTunes.mov che hai linkato tu.

Ma...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ arista-transcode -o prova.mp4 sample_iTunes.mov
> 
> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
> ...

 

----------

## Onip

libquicktime? (o qualcosa del genere, sono lontano dalamia gentoo  :Sad:  )

----------

## lordalbert

 *Onip wrote:*   

> libquicktime? (o qualcosa del genere, sono lontano dalamia gentoo  )

 

Non era installato. L'ho installato, con tutte le use flag attive... ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore "Not a recognized media file!"  :Sad: 

----------

## lordalbert

loxdegio... ho provato anche vidrop... ma non parte neanche quello!  :Sad: 

Ora mi vengono i dubbi che abbia qualcosa di sballato nel sistema...  a te funziona il pacchetto che hai postato tu?

questo l'errore che mi da quando eseguo vidrop-simple.py

```

File "/opt/vidrop/vidrop-simple.py", line 229

    print command

                ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

```

Ora, non sarò un esperto di python, ma un "print variabile" non mi sembra sintassi errata...

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

scarica solo il tar.bz2 dal sito ufficiale , scompattalo in una cartella dedicata e clicca sul file vdrop.py o vidrop-simple.py

parte subito l'interfaccia grafica.

poi puoi settare una scorciatoia se ti fa comodo 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lordalbert

capito qual'è il problema di vidrop. Eseguendolo con "python", eseguiva lo script usando python3, e da errore. Se invece lo eseguo con python2  parte l'interfaccia grafica, però da errore (sempre errore di sintassi) quando lancio la conversione....

Faccio prima a installare una macchina virtuale e usare win  :Razz: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> capito qual'è il problema di vidrop. Eseguendolo con "python", eseguiva lo script usando python3, e da errore. Se invece lo eseguo con python2  parte l'interfaccia grafica, però da errore (sempre errore di sintassi) quando lancio la conversione....
> 
> Faccio prima a installare una macchina virtuale e usare win 

 

http://vidrop.learnfree.eu/support/

----------

## lordalbert

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://vidrop.learnfree.eu/support/

 

Richiede python 2.6 (che in portage è hard-masked). Non mi va di installare sw hard-masked, anche se in realtà è tutto slottato.. Vabè, cerco di capire cosa richiede arista per leggere i mov...

----------

## sabayonino

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *sabayonino wrote:*   
> 
> http://vidrop.learnfree.eu/support/ 
> 
> Richiede python 2.6 (che in portage è hard-masked). Non mi va di installare sw hard-masked, anche se in realtà è tutto slottato.. Vabè, cerco di capire cosa richiede arista per leggere i mov...

 

 :Razz:   io python 2.6 ce l'ho da tempo immemore   :Mr. Green:  (all'epoca era "stable") ma tutto è settato sul 2.7

----------

## loxdegio

A me funziona anche col il 2.7 (e non vorrei dire ca**ate, ma mi pare anche con il 3.3)

Tra l'altro sto creando un bell'overlay con questi bei pacchetti dimenticati da tutti gli altri e, tra parentesi, qualcuno ha idea di come creare un ebuild per un programma in python come vidrop?

PS: A chi interessasse questo è il link: https://github.com/loxdegio/missing

Se avete proposte, idee, programmi caduti nell'oblio proponete pure. Io appena posso aggiungo

Per aggiungere l'overlay a layman:

```
layman --overlays="https://raw.githubusercontent.com/loxdegio/missing/master/layman.xml" --fetch --add=missing
```

EDIT: Nada, con il 3.3 non va, ma con il 2.7 va da dio

PS2: E' evidente che il nome fa schifo  :Wink:   :Razz:  Se volete proporne uno voi...  :Very Happy:  E se preferite diventi un progetto di comunità per me non c'è problema, basta che mi facciate sapere chi vuole essere aggiunto ai permessi di edit del repo  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

@lordalbert

a questo punto l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è di controllare le use di ffmpeg (occhio che arista, non ho ancora capito perchè con libav non funziona).

 *eix -e media-video/ffmpeg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] media-video/ffmpeg
> 
>      Available versions:  
> ...

 

comunque...

 *eix -AIc media-video wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] media-video/arista (0.9.7{tbz2}@27/03/2014): An easy to use multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop
> 
> [I] media-video/cheese (3.10.2{tbz2}@10/03/2014): A cheesy program to take pictures and videos from your webcam
> ...

 

 *eix -AIc media-libs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] media-libs/a52dec (0.7.4-r7{tbz2}@16/06/2014): library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD
> 
> [I] media-libs/aalib (1.4_rc5-r6{tbz2}@19/06/2014): A ASCII-Graphics Library
> ...

 

----------

## lordalbert

boh... ho ricompilato ffmpeg con le stesse tue use flag, ma non cambia.

Di controllare 140 librerie non ho voglia in questo momento  :Razz:  magari qualche altro giorno.

Cmq, ho appena scoperto che non è un problema solo dei mov! Ho provato ad eseguire arista con gli mp4, e mi da lo stesso problema/erroe....

RISOLTO!!  il problema di arista-transcode. Sembra essere un bug noto di arista.

Questo quanto scritto dallo sviluppatore su github:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think the problem is that Arista only seems to recognize absolute paths. The simple solution is to use an absolute path instead of a relative one. However, I think I have fixed this with bluelaguna/arista@4f7c05a
> 
> 

 

https://github.com/bluelaguna/arista/commit/4f7c05acf8799d1c11f0

La patch risale al 2010...

----------

## Onip

contento per te, ma io lo uso tranquillamente con path relativi (ho la 0.9.7)

----------

## lordalbert

pensavo anche io di provare la 0.9.7 ...

Di solito rimango con i pacchetti sabili di gentoo, fidandomi delle scelte degli sviluppatori...  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

ok. Aggiornato arista alla 0.9.7 funziona senza problemi anche la versione gtk!!

Erano quindi bug della 0.9.5

Anche se mi sembra un po' un controsenso che la versione stable non funzioni, mentre quella in testing sembra andare senza problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

diciamo che è mantenuto per modo di dire. bisognerebbe aprire una STABLEREQ

----------

